# 1969 Datsun 1600 Pickup



## mcalkins3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello all!!! I'm new to this site and I need help. So to make a long story short, I have a 1969 Datsun pickup. Its super clean, and begging to be built. I have a 94 nissan pickup with a 2.4L in it, 5 speed, so i could do the whole swap without much issue. I'd turbo the engine, to make it all worthwhile. My question is, will the 240sx parts work? As in cams, pistons and all that? I understand to a point they are the same motor but where does that stop? Otherwise I was thinking of dropping a VQ in it, but getting a wrecked 350Z is proving to be expensive. I'd have to have the entire car to do it all correctly. Any input with the 2.4L would be greatly appreciated. So far on the truck i have removed the entire front suspension, and am currently looking at a few options i have. I put an S-10 Rear end in it, in order to get something in the same widith and something with a lug pattern that would easy to get wheels in. Truck as said is super clean and from AZ, I plan on dropping it and make a sweet lil truck out of it. I've conqured a few projects dealing with FI, the motor in it, isn't what i was going for. I've had the truck for some time, and really want to bring it back to a nissan powered vehicle. Its currently equipped with a 4.6L V8 from a Crown Vic Interceptor, that I swapped in sometime ago. Its too much weight in the front of the truck and i had to go with solid motor mounts do to manifold clearance. Once again thanks in advance.


----------

